# Grafiken in Firefox 4.0.1 falsch

## reMod

Hallo Leute,

sehr komisch: Seit dem Update von Firefox 4.0 auf 4.0.1 sind viele Grafiken falsch, bzw. manche Farben werden falsch dargestellt. Dann kommen meistens ganz lustige, wenn auch nervige Ergebnisse raus, wie man an den folgenden Bildern erkennen kann:

Fehlerhaftes Ergebnis: http://www.remodding.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/libpng_01.png

Richte Darstellung des Logos: http://www.ketoserver.com/

Fehlerhaftes Ergebnis: http://www.remodding.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/libpng_02.png

Vorlage: http://memodrop.de/

Fehlerhaftes Ergebnis: http://www.remodding.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/libpng_03.png

Vorlage: http://www.linux-deutschland.de/

Auch Thunderbird zickt: http://www.remodding.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/libpng_04.png

Übrigens habe ich auch Thunderbird neu compiliert. Ich glaube, bin mir aber nicht sicher, dass es an libpng liegt. Das wurde auf eine neue Version geupdatet und ich musste das USE-Flag für apng manuell setzen.

Irgendwelche Tipps?

libpng ohne apng lässt Firefox leider nicht mehr starten...

Viele Grüße

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm seltsam... Hier läufts sauber…

----------

## reMod

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

----------

## reMod

Habe jetzt noch ältere Versionen von xulrunner und libpng ausprobiert - ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, liegt es am proprietären ATI-Grafikkartentreiber. Kennt sich jemand damit aus, bzw. weiß, wie ich den umstellen kann, damit Firefox und Thunderbird ENDLICH die Grafiken wieder richtig darstellen?

----------

## reMod

Lösung: Anscheinend macht bei mir ati-drivers in Version 11.4 die Probleme, ein Downgrade auf 11.3 hat sie jedoch gelöst.

BTW wurde dadurch auch das Problem, wie hier beschrieben ("Shutdown, reboot, logout does not work (bug 326393)"), behoben. Warum auch immer.

Schönen Abend noch!

----------

